# Anything on telly tonight?



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't be bothered to pick out a DVD.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 1, 2011)

Alan Partridge on Johnathon Ross show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

Meh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

I want a film or something.

Is star trek on ?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 1, 2011)

Can be bothered to read the listings for you... less than replying to this thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

Rats

. . . . . . .


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2011)

All telly has been cancelled.

<don't be so fucking lazy!!!>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

I can see I will be needing my thumb


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2011)

It's "Trainspotting" day on Discovery Turbo, that's about it though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't be bothered to pick out a DVD.


you lazy sod


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

I only have a normal telly


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 1, 2011)

Innit, if you can't be arsed why not read a book or summat?


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2011)

Frost/Nixon is on.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.radiotimes.com/tv/tv-listings


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 1, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead is on (again)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 1, 2011)

feck the TV.. watch history being made in the US http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2011)

CON AIR!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Law and Order


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate con air and have SOTD on video.

Frost Nixon is ok but I saw that at the cinema.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

Plus it's already tomorrow now.


----------

